# Irix 150mm Macro for preorder



## Chaitanya (Nov 6, 2018)

Just noticed Irix 150mm Macro is up for preorder for 595$. 

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1442868-REG/irix_150mm_f_2_8_macro_1_1.html

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/news/announcing-the-irix-150mm-f28-macro-lens

https://photorumors.com/2018/11/05/...-macro-11-lensis-now-available-for-pre-order/


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank you. How timely; I am selling my Milvus 100 because it does not measure up to my Sigma Art 70mm in terms of resolution and contrast. I may check this one out. For certain it won't have the fiddly focus by wire that the Art has!


----------



## Jethro (Nov 6, 2018)

And at a decent price ...

I had a look at the review above - very impressive build and IQ (allowing for a pre-production lens). The only issue will probably be lack of IS (as compared to eg the older Sigma 150mm), but query how much usefulness IS provides in a macro setting anyway? I'll check out the Australian pricing.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 12, 2018)

Preordered from B&H (US) today. It is said to be available 12/15/2018.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2018)

Jethro said:


> And at a decent price ...
> 
> I had a look at the review above - very impressive build and IQ (allowing for a pre-production lens). The only issue will probably be lack of IS (as compared to eg the older Sigma 150mm), but query how much usefulness IS provides in a macro setting anyway? I'll check out the Australian pricing.



I was dubious about IS until I got the Canon 100L. The IS lets me handhold the camera and lens at near 1:1, I was actually quite pleased. I had the Canon 100mm USM macro, it was neigh impossible to hand hold for close photos.

If its tripod mounted, IS is of no use, but I like walking around taking closeup photos of flowers and bugs without disturbing them. Flying insects are a challenge and mostly a matter of luck and a lot of tries.


----------



## Jethro (Dec 12, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I was dubious about IS until I got the Canon 100L. The IS lets me handhold the camera and lens at near 1:1, I was actually quite pleased. I had the Canon 100mm USM macro, it was neigh impossible to hand hold for close photos.
> 
> If its tripod mounted, IS is of no use, but I like walking around taking closeup photos of flowers and bugs without disturbing them. Flying insects are a challenge and mostly a matter of luck and a lot of tries.


I tend to handhold, so I'm also dubious about investing in something without IS. I was wondering, though, whether a longer lens (like a 150mm dedicated macro) would be less of an issue than the shorter versions, where you have to get physically closer to the subject to fill the sensor? I guess trying it out is the only way to find out.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 13, 2018)

I tend to use a tripod, a small handy one. I have the 100L but stopped using it when I got a Milvus 100 because the Milvus is sharper. I sold the Milvus after getting the Sigma 70 Art because the the Sigma is sharper and contrastier and the AF works well for flowers and insects. Now I want a longer lens for lizards, so I ordered this one. And I miss the long throw the Milvus has...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jan 8, 2019)

This lens is not as sharp as the Milvus 100 and the throw is noticeably shorter. I will return my copy.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 11, 2019)

chrysoberyl said:


> This lens is not as sharp as the Milvus 100 and the throw is noticeably shorter. I will return my copy.


Hmm, disappointing.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jan 11, 2019)

Jethro said:


> Hmm, disappointing.



A nice lens, just not sharp. It appears well built and I like the foot. But I already have the Sigma 180 (with AF which works well), so I have no need for this lens.

I wonder when Sigma will produce a 180 Art macro. If they do, I sincerely hope it will not have a fiddly 'focus by wire'.


----------

